# رسومات إنشائية لمشروع برج 11 دور لكن ممتازة



## إسلام علي (21 يناير 2009)

رسومات إنشائية لمشروع برج 11 دور لكن ممتازة
عمل مكتب هندسي تابع لدكتور جامعة كويس جداً عندنا
في المرفقات
دعواتكم
1.rar​


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (22 يناير 2009)

_جــــــــزاك الله خيراً أخي bishr_


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا مهندس بشر


----------



## عزت البرواري (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز في برنامج انت كن جمعت الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## زاد أحمد (22 يناير 2009)

مشكــــــــــووووووووووووور جدا ,وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shrek (22 يناير 2009)

جــــــــزاك الله خيراً أخي bishr


----------



## أبو الروش (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور يامهندس وجزيت خيراً


----------



## ابو حسنين (22 يناير 2009)

*مساعدة*



bishr قال:


> رسومات إنشائية لمشروع برج 11 دور لكن ممتازة
> عمل مكتب هندسي تابع لدكتور جامعة كويس جداً عندنا
> في المرفقات
> دعواتكم



اخي الكريم مشكور على هذه المشاركة ولكن بعد تحميل الملف وفتح الرسومات تظهر الكتابة بشكل مبهم غير مفهوم فيا ترى اين السبب هل نوع الخط يختلف عن الخطوط في برنامج الاوتوكاد عندي ام ماذا واذا كان السبب موضوع الخطوط فهل تساعدوني بارفاق الخط الذي تعود الية الكتابة في الرسومات

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 يناير 2009)

أجلت الرد حتى رأيت المشروع
بجد مشروع جامد وشغل نضيف جدا
ولكن كان في حاجة في الملاحظات مش فاهمها
الملاحظة رقم 14 في ملاحظات السقف الإنشائي
(يتم عمر رفع للشدة الخشبية بمقدار 3سم أو البحر / 300
للكمرات والبلاطات التي يزيد بحرها الصافي عن 5م
.......................يعني ايه رفع


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يناير 2009)

ابو حسنين قال:


> اخي الكريم مشكور على هذه المشاركة ولكن بعد تحميل الملف وفتح الرسومات تظهر الكتابة بشكل مبهم غير مفهوم فيا ترى اين السبب هل نوع الخط يختلف عن الخطوط في برنامج الاوتوكاد عندي ام ماذا واذا كان السبب موضوع الخطوط فهل تساعدوني بارفاق الخط الذي تعود الية الكتابة في الرسومات
> 
> مع الشكر والتقدير


الخط المرسوم به ليس عندك على ملفات الكاد في الدرايف سي
وإعمل بحث في المنتدى ستجد خطوط كثيرة حملها و إنسخها في مجلد خطوط الكاد على السي باتيشن


إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أجلت الرد حتى رأيت المشروع
> بجد مشروع جامد وشغل نضيف جدا
> ولكن كان في حاجة في الملاحظات مش فاهمها
> الملاحظة رقم 14 في ملاحظات السقف الإنشائي
> ...


رفع الشدة يعني يعلي منسوبها من الوسط لكي تعوض الهبوط الذي سيحصل بعد فك الشدة اللي بيحصل في البحور الكبيرة و الموضوع موجود في الكود و متعارف عليه 
مشكور


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 يناير 2009)

رفع الشدة يعني يعلي منسوبها من الوسط لكي تعوض الهبوط الذي سيحصل بعد فك الشدة اللي بيحصل في البحور الكبيرة و الموضوع موجود في الكود و متعارف عليه 
مشكور[/quote]

جزاك الله عني خيرا
هذا ما توقعته فعلا
ولكن كيفية هذه الطريقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اشرف العراقي (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا .............وفقك الله


----------



## mhany80 (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا بارك الله لك فى ماقدمته من علم مغيد


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (23 يناير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asmaa_asm (23 يناير 2009)

شكراا يابشمهندس bisher على المشروع الجميل دة ويارب يساعدنى فى المشروع


----------



## ابو حسنين (23 يناير 2009)

bishr قال:


> الخط المرسوم به ليس عندك على ملفات الكاد في الدرايف سي
> وإعمل بحث في المنتدى ستجد خطوط كثيرة حملها و إنسخها في مجلد خطوط الكاد على السي باتيشن



يا بشمهندسين انا نزلت من المنتدى خطوط عربية وما نفعش الرسمة زي ما هية

الرجاء المساعدة حتى ولا بمجرد ارفاق الخط المكتوب فيه بداخل الرسمة هذه

انا بانتظار المساعده منكم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 يناير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيد طه محمد (23 يناير 2009)

جميل يا بشمهندس بشر مخططات رائعة و تفاصيل كاملة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 يناير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> رفع الشدة يعني يعلي منسوبها من الوسط لكي تعوض الهبوط الذي سيحصل بعد فك الشدة اللي بيحصل في البحور الكبيرة و الموضوع موجود في الكود و متعارف عليه
> مشكور



جزاك الله عني خيرا
هذا ما توقعته فعلا
ولكن كيفية هذه الطريقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/quote]

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (23 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abdullah1341 (23 يناير 2009)

بيض الله وجهك


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يناير 2009)

abdullah1341 قال:


> بيض الله وجهك


وبيض الله وجهك و وجه والديك


----------



## حمزهههههه (23 يناير 2009)

فعلا الله يجزيك كل خير جاري التحميل 
شكككككككككككككرا


----------



## ابو حسنين (24 يناير 2009)

ابو حسنين قال:


> يا بشمهندسين انا نزلت من المنتدى خطوط عربية وما نفعش الرسمة زي ما هية
> 
> الرجاء المساعدة حتى ولا بمجرد ارفاق الخط المكتوب فيه بداخل الرسمة هذه
> 
> انا بانتظار المساعده منكم



انا بانتظار المساعدة يا اخوان المساعده في معرفة المشكلة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا بشر انا لقيت نفس المشكلة الي لقاها ابو حسنين يعني الاحرف متطايرة و ما بغرف شوصاير انا اصلا ما عندي الاحرف العربية نزلتو على الاتوكاد2009 ما انا ماني فاهما وين المشكة في حدا يدلنا ربما المشكلة في الوتوكاد2009 شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
المشكة في نوع الخط
قد تكون نزلت خطوط عربية لكن الخط المستعمل ليس بينها
حاول تركز على إكس أراب و على سوسة بمختلف إصداراتهم
هتلف\قيه إشتغل إن شاء الله


----------



## بابلغيث (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا مهندس بشر


----------



## ابو حسنين (24 يناير 2009)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشكة في نوع الخط
> قد تكون نزلت خطوط عربية لكن الخط المستعمل ليس بينها
> حاول تركز على إكس أراب و على سوسة بمختلف إصداراتهم
> هتلف\قيه إشتغل إن شاء الله



انا متشكر منك يا بشمهندس بشر الله يجازيك عملت مثل ما قلت لي ونجحت

شكرا لمساعدتك


----------



## salah_6666 (27 يناير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.walee (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## حيدر الأثري (27 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بك


----------



## fihonil (28 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن برجاء ارفاق المعماري في المشاريع القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## fady-z (28 يناير 2009)

حبيب القلب مشكور كتير


----------



## oliloloiol (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيماااااا (29 يناير 2009)

يسلمو اديك الخي الكريم

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## إسلام علي (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير
للرفع


----------



## mr_bnsf (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل بشر


----------



## jasm (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## م16 (15 أبريل 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو كتيييييييييييييير


----------



## مهندسة رضى (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس بشر .......

بس انا عندى مشكله....... اما بفتح الملف بتظهر لى رساله خطأ والملف مش بيفتح 

FATAL ERROR: Unhandled Access Violation Reading 0x0020 Exception at 9d2741h

04/15/2009 at 19:48:22.406 Drawing: 
-------------

مش عارفه فين المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :81:


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أبريل 2009)

أعيدي تحميل الملف مرة أخرى
وشكراً لك


----------



## مهندسة رضى (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بشمهندس بشر......

انا حملت الملف 3 مرات وبردوا نفس المشكلة ....

عموما.........

جزاك الله كل خير ......وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jasm (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا..... الله يوفيقكم


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (20 أبريل 2009)

جاري التحميل وشكرا على الموضوع ....


----------



## hossam rabe3 (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير:86:


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## محمدرمزي (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخ بشر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابو اشرف (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى المهندسين اريد رسم انشائى لبيت مساحته 125 متر مربع


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salim salim (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## step6 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

يا يريت يا جماعة اي حد ينزل الفونت العربي بتاع الرسمة دي عشان تظهر بوضوح


----------



## gharib belal (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع و جارى التحميل


----------



## m_fathi (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمودشمس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا الف الف شكررررررررررر


----------



## joonsang (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng fawzy (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.أسماء اليكس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا ع المجهود


----------



## احمد نابليون (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الحقيقة مشروع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد العزي الغرباوى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ديميرونى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*جــــــــزاك الله خيراً أخي bishr*​


----------



## هاله النجار (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اللوح جميييييييييييله جدااااااااا
الله يباركلك


----------



## gharib belal (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جــــــــزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور
جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*جــــــــزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## ayman el5ateb (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ayman el5ateb (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز فعلا


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا يا هندسه*

مجهود كبير يا هندسه


----------



## mahmoud yassin (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (10 نوفمبر 2009)

المخططات لكم دور عدد الاسقف والبلاطات؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو الزبير (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه
المشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركـــــــــــــــــــــة
المتميزة


----------



## architect98 (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esmael_hassaneen (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ارجو التوضيح -هل صمم ها البرج على احمال الزلازل والرياح ؟؟
من خبرتي المتواضعة في تصميم الابراج -الحوائط الموجوده بهذا البرج غير كافيه لتحمل الزلازل والرياح ولو اعتبرنا وجود الفريمات فان الكمرات الموجوده غير مطابقه لتحمل القوى الافقيه (ينص الكود على الا يقل سمك الكمرات عن 25 سم) 
وشكرا 
اسماعيل حسنين


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (15 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## إسلام علي (15 يناير 2010)

> *السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز ارجو التوضيح -هل صمم ها البرج على احمال الزلازل والرياح ؟؟
> من خبرتي المتواضعة في تصميم الابراج -الحوائط الموجوده بهذا البرج غير كافيه لتحمل الزلازل والرياح ولو اعتبرنا وجود الفريمات فان الكمرات الموجوده غير مطابقه لتحمل القوى الافقيه (ينص الكود على الا يقل سمك الكمرات عن 25 سم)
> وشكرا
> اسماعيل حسنين*


البرج في مصر والنطاق الزلزالي في مصر ضعيف وليس مثل ما سوريا وغيرها


----------



## esmael_hassaneen (16 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم 
مصر مصنفة في المنطقة الزلزالية متوسطة الشده (2a) -وهذه المنطقه لايهمل فيها التصميم للزلازل .


----------



## إسلام علي (16 يناير 2010)

لم يتم اهمال الزلازل أخي
كما أن مصر مصنفة داخليا لعدة مناطق الدلتا أخفها من ناحية الشدة الزلزالية


----------



## السيف العراقي (16 يناير 2010)

عاشت ايدك وبارك الله فيك

تحياتي


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (16 يناير 2010)

اشكرك بشدة


----------



## زينب.. (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد هنون (18 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## m_elsayegh (18 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mokh (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## جلال الله (19 مارس 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zeus eng (19 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## a7mD FOuDa (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا . يا حبذا لو أرفقت المعماري حتى تكتمل الفائده 
دمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (20 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم شكرا جزيلا لك ولكن نكون ممنونين اكثر لو قمت برفع الملف المعمارى 
كما لفت نظرى اخى الكريم فى احد الاسقف المتكررة ان حضرتك مصمم بلاطة مصمتة one way slab ابعادها 2 * 12.75 يتبع


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (20 مارس 2010)

فهل هذا مسموح به وان كان فما هى الحدود الاقصى لابعاد بلاطة one way slab


----------



## مجاهد عمر (20 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 مارس 2010)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أجلت الرد حتى رأيت المشروع
> بجد مشروع جامد وشغل نضيف جدا
> ولكن كان في حاجة في الملاحظات مش فاهمها
> الملاحظة رقم 14 في ملاحظات السقف الإنشائي
> ...


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اعتقد انه يقصد به تحديب الشدات لأعلي لكي يقلل مقدار الترخيم النهائي في تلك الكمرات
جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا


----------



## parasismic (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hassanaki (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نادرسليمان (21 مارس 2010)

حمَّلت الرسومات و لكني لم أستطع فتحها فأي برنامج أستخدم لذلك


----------



## sympo (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## destiny (21 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر ع المجهود ده ياهندسة
ياريت لو عندك النوتة الحسابية ترفعها ياريس
وللمرة الألف بكرر شكرى ليك:28:


----------



## sympo (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي بشر


----------



## abuferas94 (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا على محمود (22 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد_سلوم (22 مارس 2010)

جــــــــزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hassanaki (4 أبريل 2010)

*((**انار الله صباحك بالقرآن .وزادك* *عافيةواطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة* *حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان. وايدك بنصر* *منهعلى الانس والجان.وأسأل* *اللهان نلتقى فى اعلى* *الجنان**
**أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك** .**وذكرا يشغلوقتك .وعفوا* *يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك**
**أسأل الله لك* *جماليوسف .ومال* *قارون** .**وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان** .**وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول* *الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتكوغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك**)*​


----------



## Mohamedlovers (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (7 أبريل 2010)

لك كل الشكر و التقدير و لامتنان


----------



## صادق100 (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## صادق100 (11 يونيو 2010)

اريد اعرف كيف احمل الملف ومشاهدة الرسومات فانا عضو جديد ومشكورين


----------



## mahir madani (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م الجراني (12 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا مهندس بشر*​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بك أخ اسلام 
و جزاك خير


----------



## aziza saber (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً ولكن لاأستطيع فتح المرفقات ولو ممكن إرسال الملف بالإميل وشكراً


----------



## مش لاقي (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## engineer ghaly (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور جدا اخى والله


----------



## Ehab-1984 (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## لؤي الماحي (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكور كتيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## المهندس مروان سمير (13 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engmans (14 يونيو 2010)

صحيح اخ اسلام كلام مظبوط


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (7 أغسطس 2010)

Merci boq


----------



## amefight (7 أغسطس 2010)

جــــــــزاك الله خيراً


----------



## feta (7 أغسطس 2010)

معلش بس في خطا قاتل في تصميم الاسقف الكابولية ( البلكونات) فى لوحات السقف ازاى يكون تسليح الشوك 6 # 12 والبحر يساوى 2.85 م معلش احسبوا العزم وقوللى ازاى التسليح ده كفاية........... عجيبة


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الرسوم


----------



## mdsayed (7 أغسطس 2010)

جــــــــزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مريض (9 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:63::1:


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (9 يناير 2011)

تسلم يا الغالي


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (9 يناير 2011)

يا ريت المعماري يا هندسة لو سمحت


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سعد العيساوى سعد (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng-meshali (27 فبراير 2012)

زميلى العزيز ارجو منك ان تقوم برفع الملف المعمارى للبرج فقط لانى اقوم بعمل برنامج زمنى و قد قمت باستخدام الرسومات الاكثر من رائعة ولكن ينقصنى الان المبانى فارجو منك رفع ملفات المعمارى لتعم الفائدة و شكرا


----------



## koko2lolo (27 فبراير 2012)

*جــــــــزاك الله خيراً أخي bishr*​


----------



## qqmmhhaa (28 فبراير 2012)

أحسنت مهندس بشر


----------



## kazali016 (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى خالد1 (28 فبراير 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## adel elsewerky (28 فبراير 2012)

*حد يدلنى كيف التحميل رجاء*


----------



## إسلام علي (28 فبراير 2012)

اضغط هنا أخي الكريم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=33393&d=1232578780


----------



## م.احمدرزق (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ...........


----------



## emad ahmed salam (30 يوليو 2013)

انا عندى نفس المشكلة وارجو من حضرتك ابلاغى بالحل


:18:


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (30 يوليو 2013)

_جــــــــزاك الله خيراً_


----------



## ahmed bak (10 أغسطس 2013)

مشكــــــــــووووووووووووور جدا ,وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى حميده (11 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## Eng. Ashraf Atef (16 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ولو عندك ملف كاد يحتوى على : بدروم + ارضى + 11 متكرر + الواجهه ومساحته 500 متر مربع يبقى جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هيثم محمد على (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد النواري (16 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## kimy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (17 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

